# mammoth creek the sevier and antimony creek



## SAGEFLYFLIPPER (Jul 29, 2011)

hey i was wondering if any one had any info on these three place as far as fishing goes and what flies to use i am headed that way next week


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

There's not much in Antimony Creek. It's skinny water and it gets really tight. I would go a few miles south of Antimony and fish the East Fork in Black Canyon. There's some nice browns and cutts in there and the water is a lot easier to fish in most places. I usually fish it with jigs and hardware so I can't tell you what flies to use. 
Mammoth creek is another good option. But if you are planning on fishing the Sevier River, I would probably forget about fishing it anywhere north of Hatch. The high water pretty much flushed out the few fish in there between Hatch and Piute res.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Antimony, Sb, is an unusual element in that it is not considered a metal or non-metal. It is one of seven elements on the periodic table known as a metalloid. The other metalloids include Boron, Silicon, Germanium, Arsenic, Tellurium and Polonium. It is incredibly similar to arsenic in both physical and chemical properties.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome frst post... very helpful and insightful.
i didnt know antimony creek was on the periodic table...

a week or two back, i heard that that mammoth was pretty slow


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thomsondebroglie said:


> Antimony, Sb, is an unusual element in that it is not considered a metal or non-metal. It is one of seven elements on the periodic table known as a metalloid. The other metalloids include Boron, Silicon, Germanium, Arsenic, Tellurium and Polonium. It is incredibly similar to arsenic in both physical and chemical properties.


Thanks and welcome to the UWN. My gut feeling is your stay here will be brief.


----------

